# Development on RW



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Anyone else noticing that xda has more devs for this phone than rw. What's up with that?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

djj624 said:


> Anyone else noticing that xda has more devs for this phone than rw. What's up with that?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Well XDA is a larger site, has been around longer than Rootz, and already had an established dev base before Rootz was even started sooooo.......

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

I understand the observation but... so what? It's not like you are forced to pledge an exclusive allegiance to one site.

While we are on the topic of comparing, XDA has rampant trolling, buckets of assholes, noobs who can't post in proper forum and require individualized spoon-feeding, mods who alternate between being completely MIA and overbearing zealots, among other things.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

'Merica!!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

landshark said:


> Well XDA is a larger site, has been around longer than Rootz, and already had an established dev base before Rootz was even started sooooo.......
> 
> Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


^This...

& XDA is more internationally known & most international carriers are GSM. So better GSM support on XDA.

I would say Rootz is right on the heels of XDA, as far as Verizon support.

Rootz has only been open for a little more than a year right?


----------



## droid3r (Dec 8, 2011)

Pointless thread. Thank you wasting bandwith

VZW GALAXY S 3 4G LTE


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

droid3r said:


> Pointless thread. Thank you wasting bandwith
> 
> VZW GALAXY S 3 4G LTE


It's just in the wrong spot is all. I would say the Off-Topic sub-forum would be more suitable.


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Pointless really bro come on your wasting bandwidth with stupid replys. All I'm saying is I'd much rather be on rw, and I think its a better site (lots of bs went on at xda in the past) so I would love to have more devs move over.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## troyzero (Dec 14, 2011)

Honestly, I'm quite content with how things are here at rootz. I still lurk over at xda and get some useful stuff but I don't like interacting over there as much
If more devs come here, more trolls and asshats will follow.
I'm good.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

djj624 said:


> Pointless really bro come on your wasting bandwidth with stupid replys. All I'm saying is I'd much rather be on rw, and I think its a better site (lots of bs went on at xda in the past) so I would love to have more devs move over.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I poke the fire every now and then over at xda but very rarely post anything there. I've encountered many trolls. Mostly back in my thunderbolt days. Once my bolt was gone...so was I.

There are certain sites I visit for certain things.

FissionMailed from Paranoid S3


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I was heavy on XDA (and a little DF) for about a year before Rootz hit.

MUCH better atmosphere here in almost every way. Yes, XDA has more devs on it by far, but that was addressed and nailed above by landshark.

Honestly, it's so much more chill and relaxed here I don't even care how many devs we have. You will never see a mod chatting it up with members in a thread on XDA. You see that daily here.

I was so impressed by Rootz that in my first week being a member, I donated. I don't do that kind of stuff.

Anyways, my $.02.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

My .02 is that I find Rootz much easier to navigate as well. XDA is a [email protected] of threads. I just feel that on Rootz it is easier to find things.


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

XDA is good because of the sheer size, but with that you get constant trolls, misinformation getting spouted all over the place and people complaining stuff goes wrong when they didn't even follow the directions. That's why I like Rootz more, easily able to navigate to threads etc.


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

Quality over quantity. Our logo is cooler too

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## dirtydroidx (Jul 4, 2011)

I have to agree . It is quality over quantity. I like a forum that has a family atmosphere, where your not like a number! I am head Admin on DR and I still post here alongside a few other sites. Rootz is a great site with a great staff. 
Cheers

Sent from my SCH-I535 or XT913


----------

